# ساعدوني في انشاء شركة للمعدات الطبية



## oozzie (17 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم انا طالبة هندسه طبيه في احدى افضل الجامعات في السودان وافكر ماليا في انشاء شركة للمعدات الطبيه واقترح علي ان ابدأ بالمعدات الصغيره التي تحتاجها الصيدليات مثل الشاش وهكذا ..
ياريت تساعدوني في معرفه سوق المعدات الطبيه وكيف اضمن مشتريين قبل انا احضر البضاعة علما بوجود رأس مال جيد نوعا ما ... بليييز ساعدوني


----------



## bshbsh (18 يوليو 2012)

سلام عليكم الاخت العزيزة بجد فكرة انشاء شركه طبيه في السودان شئ عظيم لكن سوف تحتاج منك جهد خرافي وخاصه انتي تودي ان تعملي في مجال المستهلكات الطبيه انا الان اعمل في شركه في نفس المجال اتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## علاج المخدرات (19 يوليو 2012)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
​


----------



## zima zima (22 يوليو 2012)

الاخت العزيزه
بخصوص موضوعك المهم الذى طرحتيه
ارجو مراسلتى على الخاص حيث انى بصدد انشاء شركة بنفس المجال وقد توصلت لبعض النقاط الهامه بعد رحله بحث وعناء اطرحها عليك


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (7 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
نقاط بسيط ومفيدة
1 لا بد من وجود بعض الاجهزة ذات السعر المتوسط مثل اجهزة القلب او مراقبة المرضى مع مستهلكات مثل الكترودات القلب او حساسات الاكسجين و الاكسسوارات الخاصة بها.
2 المستهلكات تحتاج لاستيراد كميات كبيرة لتقليل السر عند الاستيراد ولكن الافضل استيراد عينات وعمل تقييم عن السعر والجودة وكمية الاحتياج المحلي.


----------



## mohammed.madani (7 أغسطس 2012)

انشاء شركة بالسودان شي رائع جدا 
وفقكي الله وزاد تقدمك


----------



## doha dodo (28 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم
انا مهتمه جدآ بهذا الموضوع وارجوا المساعده اذا امكن
الاخ الكريم zima zima لم استطيع التواصل معك برجاء توضيح الامر
جزاكم الله خيرآ


----------



## doha dodo (28 يونيو 2014)

الاخ الكريم اريد معرفه المزيد عن كيفيه انشاء هذه الشركه فارجوا الافاده اذا امكن وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

